# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  #17983 a45-3, Άγιος Αρτέμιος-Αθήνα

## JB172

Κόμβος #17983 a45-3, Άγιος Αρτέμιος-Αθήνα

1ο link με τον κόμβο #17244 JB172-2
2o link με τον κόμβο #7830 davidcas
3o link με τον κόμβο #14209 blucky

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Στον κόμβο a45-3 (#17983), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον manos1 (#10721) Περιστέρι.

Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους. !!

----------


## senius

> Καλησπέρα.
> Στον κόμβο a45-3 (#17983), δημιουργήθηκε νέο bb link με τον manos1 (#10721) Περιστέρι.
> Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους. !!


Στον κόμβο a45-3 (#17983) νέο bb link με Pantak (#16480).
Ευχαριστούμε τους εμπλεκόμενους. !!

----------

